

Ask HN: How many of you on HN use any sort of online dating services? - DHuang

Pretty self-explanatory, just curious how many hackers and HN readers actually actively use any of the current online dating services.
======
ScottWhigham
Poll version: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2549204>

------
ig1
Would work better as a poll

~~~
Mz
I thought of saying that but I don't think they have polling privileges -- I
think you need to hit a certain karma threshold for that.

FWIW (to the OP): I don't belong to any dating sites. (But I have good reason
to believe I'm not really the norm here.)

